# Visiting Las Vegas ??



## ianrobbo1

If you are, you could do a lot worse than visit the "Quad" on the 5th floor where they have a number of classic cars for sale and on show, rather than pay to get in, call at the reception and ask for any complimentary tickets going, and spend a happy few hours wandering around the classic and a few European cars in a nice near empty hall where your not bothered by selfish ignorant people pushing past or standing in your way as you take pictures.


----------



## rob28

They've certainly got a good collection of cars there. I really enjoyed seeing some cars I've never seen before. The old Maybach, Bizzarini's and an XJ220 close up.

I'd also recommend trying to coincide your trip with the Barrett Jackson auction at the end of September. We spent a couple of days there looking rounds stalls and stands outside, test driving some cars and being driven round in some cars (Porsche and a racing Corvette) and then heading inside to watch some cars going across the block.
http://www.barrett-jackson.com/lasvegas/


----------



## GleemSpray

Went to it in 2010 and might take it in again when I am over there in June.

They have a fantastically diverse display of cars on show and it changes regularly.

Now this is a proper car ...


----------



## ianrobbo1

That has gone, but the Rollers in the back ground are still there, :doublesho was having a word with the lad cleaning the exhibits with a California Duster and a bottle of Mags QD :doublesho he said the thing that annoys him most is on a totally clean car he will find a greasy hand print right in the middle and done on for sheer cussedness!!


----------



## graeme

Heading to vegas in a 4 weeks so may add this to my places to visit


----------



## ianrobbo1

As soon as you get there Graeme get a "total rewards" card, it will allow you to get a discount on many many things and entrance fees, to get around the strip use the "Deuce" the double decker buses that go up and down the strip, cheap if you buy a 24hr pass and saves lots of time, or use the monorail with a 3 day pass, also a cheap means of transport, Freemont street is a taxi ride away but the Stratosphere is at the end of the mono rail, good luck and take LOTS of pictures!! you might want to give this a go!!


----------



## GleemSpray

"M Life " is also good. Depends which resort group you are staying with, but worth getting some sort of loyalty card for sure..

The free books of discount vouchers that you find in Vegas taxis and at the airport often have some decent savings in them. Worth grabbing one when you see them and have a flick through to see if there is anything you can make use of.


----------



## graeme

Well getting ready to fly home and have to say what a brilliant 12 days it has been. Vegas in the flesh is just off the scale bonkers but amazing with it. The sheer scale of everything just had us all gobsmacked.

Cheers again for all the tips, the auto museum was a great find especially when a security guy in the quad we asked for directions asked if we had free passes and when we said no promptly went into his pocket and gave us some. Some amazing cars there. 

All I can say to anyone thinking of a visit is go for it. Although when walking around when that next hotel looks close it never blooming is lol. Never walked so much in my life.


----------



## GleemSpray

We go to Vegas most years at some point. You cant get bored of it, because there is always new stuff there.

They seem to have a philosophy with Hotels, Casinos and attractions that "if it aint making money, tear it down quick and build a new one quick"


----------



## ianrobbo1

Got to say it, "told you so" 

seriously, it really is worth a visit, the Grand Canyon is just a short plane ride away, and you could even do this!! :doublesho






I did it twice!!


----------



## Raj24v

That skyjump looks sick. I need to do that! Lol


----------

